# the time has coem to say good bye. im parting out the b12 SE sport coupe



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

well the time has come. im parting out the b12 sport coupe. 
i just have way to many projects with bikes and cars and other things. 
im focusing all my automotive attention on the crx now. i need a 1200 weber carb. 
the sentra is just dead wieght. im keepin the ca18de tho.
i figured id try to hook you all up first...cuz i mean everything that is on the car besides the motor is damn near prestine. you wont find a better anything in the junk yard i garuntee.
if you mods could keep this posted here. i really dont wann deal with any of the other folks besides the ppl i got to know on this forum. thanks.

any part i got is yours. 
email me, [email protected] name a price for anything not listed below

(does not include shipping)
any body panel=50
sun rough assembly(includes lower part and bag)=100
rear hatch trunk lid peaces=40(for both)
seats=60 each
dash board(complete)=100
cluster assembly=60
wheels=80(free tires!!!! LMAO, they suck)

guys i also got the rear seats (perfect condition)
the rug itself being blk is honestly quiet good and could be removed(needs vacumed)
the STOCK muffler is GREAT
much else is here too. the door panels match the cloth on the seats etc, i really wish i didnt have to do this...
anyways, just ask. i can also take pics of anything u wish.





















i got 4 of these:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I started to get a little wood til I read the part where you said yer keeping the CA18. Damn!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That really sucks to hear that. Would you be willing to ship large parts like seats and dash(complete with cluster and glove box, depending on what kind of shape the pad is in) and steering wheel? What kind of options did the car have? Like variable intermmitent wipers, low wiper fluid light, sunroof, anything like that. I know shipping would be a bitch but there are no coupes around here!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Is that the stock steering wheel ? If not what is it out of ? what year is your car ?


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re*

the car and parts are all original. no power windows. it has intermittent wipes..
uhmm rear defrost etc...sun roof. even the cover that goes on the bottom of it and the bag to put it in. i got the rear storage hatch lids all in blk. i can take pics of anything ud liek to see. etc
its an 89. ill ship whatever you want as long u pay for it. (we can hammer out prices and figure it out)
email me with what you want etc. i dont wanna turn this thread into a "auction"

myetball...lemme know if you need anything personelly. u and boost boy really helped me out so i would be willing to really cut you a deal on anything. just for the time u spent with me. thanks guys.
MIKE


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

What wheels do you have? I _thought_ I bought a set off a guy on Ebay and turns out that I will probably never see them. Just wondering if you had a set of four aluminum OEM wheels that you might be getting rid of.



WMengineering said:


> the car and parts are all original. no power windows. it has intermittent wipes..
> uhmm rear defrost etc...sun roof. even the cover that goes on the bottom of it and the bag to put it in. i got the rear storage hatch lids all in blk. i can take pics of anything ud liek to see. etc
> its an 89. ill ship whatever you want as long u pay for it. (we can hammer out prices and figure it out)
> email me with what you want etc. i dont wanna turn this thread into a "auction"
> ...


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

they aer the special optional wheels pictured above. 3 are alloy color..and oen is blk painted(hehe i got bored0 u could easily wipe it off tho with soem thinner. its lightly coated. or pain the rest of them(i think they look better) 
but they are factory nissan wheels.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

PM'd ya


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

guys im in the 94561 area code. i havent really done internet bussiness before so trying to figure out shipping and such ill have to leave up to u guys.

heres the update-
i got many ppl asking...i am going to make a price list edit on the first post.

i also have a ga61i manual tranny, axels, shift linkage etc all in decent condition..
if anyone cares.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

guys...i have gotten numerous responses..but none really "concrete" .
im beginging to rethink this all. ( i really do love the car and if u guys dotn want it or parts of it) well then, i dunno...
why does a sentra have to have so much sentimental value! FOCK


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just rebuilt that m$/%?%" fu$? ... put it back on the road ... even better ... put it on the trac only and have your self alot of fun


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> just rebuilt that m$/%?%" fu$? ... put it back on the road ... even better ... put it on the trac only and have your self alot of fun


god i want to. i fuckin look at it everyday and get sad. i loved that car just as a stock daily driver. its just a PITA!

i need a ca18de tranny to finish, a host of other do dads etc. partially its my own fault, i WONT do a half assed (cheap) job on her, liek i am with the CRX. the crx already came fucked up. so i can cut corners, be cheap, a total budget beater (makes it easy)

the nizzy tho, its been in such good condition all its life, i just cant cut corners.

anyways. LOL im done bitching about it. WAH WAH WAH cry me a nizzy river i know u guys are saying. sentemental value on cars is NOT an asset tho! let me just go out saying that!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

What's it costing you to have it sitting around? If it's only the grief you suffer when you look at it then just throw a tarp over it and let it sit till you finish your other project.

Sentimental value may not be worth anything at the bank but it's probably the main reason many of us do what we do. Why else spend thousands of dollars fixing up cars that are only worth a few hundred. Without sentimental value my B11 would be up on rims at the local pic-n-pull.

It would be a low-down dirty shame to see that beautiful coupe stripped, parted out, and sent off to Sentra heaven.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> What's it costing you to have it sitting around? If it's only the grief you suffer when you look at it then just throw a tarp over it and let it sit till you finish your other project.
> 
> Sentimental value may not be worth anything at the bank but it's probably the main reason many of us do what we do. Why else spend thousands of dollars fixing up cars that are only worth a few hundred. Without sentimental value my B11 would be up on rims at the local pic-n-pull.
> 
> It would be a low-down dirty shame to see that beautiful coupe stripped, parted out, and sent off to Sentra heaven.


my mom is buggin me to get it out of her driveway. she doesnt realize. she says its a hunk of junk cuz its in pieces. shes dumb. she says "u already got 2 other cars" and im liek "and"????

anyways im just catching flak. for what its worth i wish the crx was the broken downc ar and the sentra was the one runing around.
=( i love the car tho. it was the frist thing i ever "bought" myself. and plus sjut has a lot of good memories. and truthfully i liek that theres not another car on the road liek it. or from that era, as in good of shape.


----------



## Trefrog (Feb 8, 2003)

*Sun Roof!!!*

I wanr thew sunroof and latch. How much and is it still latchable? I mean do you have the latch? :cheers:


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> I started to get a little wood til I read the part where you said yer keeping the CA18. Damn!



Ditto here, you beefing up a Honda to swap in the ca18de into a CRX? NOT! Go ahead and sell that ca to beef up your Honda and be a Billy bad @ss in the honda 4umz

I know your not going to build a 289whp ca18de w/tranny propped up on a cherri-piker pulling dyno numbers? You like need a car to put it in, you're selling you whip, so put it in popkorn's car! Sell that damn motor to popkcorn and we can help him tweek it and beef up his car while the b18 boyz over there help you wrench your big H ride. Whauddaya say? 

You worse than me, I'm here sitting on a set of Spec wheels w/tires I can bag an easy $400.00 to $500.00 for these cash quick to get me a e15et or a ca18det though I just keep sitting here and what am I going to mount them on. . . My Lincolin Town Car???? HA! Refuse to sell them, and ain't got zhit to mount them on. . . :| You need to sell that ca to pop and I need to sell these wheels to the guy local to me willing to come to my house and pick them up. Why we fakking on these people?


----------

